

Japanese school board bans acclaimed anti-war manga - eksith
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2013/aug/26/japan-school-board-bans-manga-hadashi-no-gen

======
gkanai
This ban has been overturned.

[http://ajw.asahi.com/article/behind_news/social_affairs/AJ20...](http://ajw.asahi.com/article/behind_news/social_affairs/AJ201308260128)

------
lifeisstillgood
I would be interested in a Japanese viewpoint - is there a resurgence of a
pro-Emperor viewpoint in Japan? I'm guessing there is an agenda behind this -
similar to the same agendas persued in Texas textbooks or a hundred other
education-as-politics decisions

But just as in Texas and elsewhere - the best innoculation is transparency.

------
hannibal5
That is the only manga I have ever read. It's really good and touching story.

